# 

## MARKOG

Czy ktoś z forumowiczów podpowie mi czy to trudne zajęcie. Chce kupić spawarkę inwertorowąi się zastanawiam czy nie kupić spawarki z opcją spawania TIG - miałbym trochę nierdzewki do pospawania - obudowa kominka, balustrady - za które firmy krzyczą mi koszmarne ceny - nie śpieszy mi się też z tym tak więc mogę sobie pół roku potrenować na nierdzewnym złomie. Proszę o porady - jak to jest  w praktyce - zaznaczam że to nie ma być spawanie przemysłowe tylko dwa razy do roku na własny użytek.

----------


## oorbus

jak masz taką kasę to kupuj.
jesli umiesz spawać mig, elektrodą , to spawanie tigiem  proste jest generalnie... trochę zabawy i cierpliwości.
potem wytraw ten spaw.

pozdro

----------


## Janussz

To wyższa szkoła jazdy w spawalnictwie. Bez doświadczonego instruktora nie da rady. Takie jest moje skromne zdanie.
Znam zakład wykonujący wszelkiego rodzaju prace spawalnicze metodą TIG.
Kilka miesięcy trwało zanim spawacze po kursie spawania metodą TIG załapali o co w tym wszystkim chodzi. Po kursie!

----------


## Janussz

Oorbi, nie wiedziałem, że z Ciebie taki szpeniocha w spawalnictwie  :Lol:

----------


## fugo79

Witam. Nie polecam kupna spawarki jesli nie masz doswiadczenia w spawalnictwie.Po pierwsze spawanie w argonie to nie  TIG tylko MAG czyli spawanie w osłonie gazów aktywnych. Spawanie to  wyższa szkoła jazdy  a spawanie TIG to juz wogule jest rewelka. Wiem co mówie bo jestem spawaczem z doswiadzczeniem 8 letnim. Moim zdaniem do takiego spawania w domu to zwykła spawareczka na elektrode . Ale decyzja nalezy do ciebie.

----------


## Agduś

Na początek lepiej poćwiczyć na zwykłej spawarce (elektroda w otulinie). Spawanie elektryczne ma to do siebie, że spawa się w dosyć wysokich temperaturach (z jednej strony jest 3000 stopni C a z drugiej strony 3500). Trzeba nabrać wyczucia, żeby z jednej strony nie powypalać spawanego materiału a z drugiej strony w odpowiednim tempie "zalewać" topiącą się elektrodą. Uczenie się jest łatwiejsze na zwykłym prostowniku spawalniczym. Oczywiście przy spawaniu stali nierdzewnej trzeba się zaopatrzyć w taką samą elektrodę (nierdzewną). Wcześniej można sobie poćwiczyć na tańszym złomie tańszymi elelktrodami. Przy spawaniu grubych elementów spokojnie można sobie po jakimś czasie poradzić. I spoina taka pokrywa sie żużlem z otuliny, który chroni spoinę w czasie jej stygnięcia oraz pozwala na równomierniejsze stygnięcie spoiny. 
W spalnictwie jest znana metoda spawania elektrodą leżącą, i jak się tylko opanuje zajarzenie łuku (tak, żeby nie przyklejać elektrody), to spawając odpowiednio grubą elektrodą można ją po prostu położyć i sie będzie topiła, a otulina nie będzie pozwalała na przerwanie procesu spawania. Odpowiednio mocna spawarka może "przetopić" dosyć grube leketrody - 3,5, 5 mm, i ta powierzchnia przekroju elektrody "pretapia" się na spoinę. A od grubości spoiny (jej powierzchni przekroju poprzecznego) zależy jej wytrzymałość. Metodami w osłonie gazów spawa się cieniutkim (w porównaniu z elektrodami w otulinie) drutem, w związku z czym, dla uzyskania spoiny o przekroju odpowiednio dużym (tym samym i wytrzymałym) trzeba wykonywać ruchy w odpowiednim tempie i kierunku, żeby "wylać" ładnego kształtu spoinkę. 
Dla porównania: Zrób sobie tort (najlepiej od razu dwa) z założeniem, że na obwodzie (na wierzchu) zrobisz obramówkę z kremu o grubości 1 cm żeby w środek wlać galaretkę. Jedną obramówkę zrób wyciskaczem do kremu, z któęgo wychodzi wzorek o ślednicy około 1 cm, a obramówkę na drugim torcie zrób tubą po silikonie, z której "wychodzi" niteczka o grubości 2 mm. I zobacz, która obramówka będzie ładniejsza, a przede wszystkim szczelniejsza, a tym samym lepiej zapobiegająca wylewaniu sie galaretki. Taka sama jest różnica w wykonaniu spoiny grubej, grubą elektrodą, i podobnie grubej cieniutką elektrodą w osłonie gazów.
Ze spawaniem jest podobnie, ale trochę trudniej (gdyby utrudnienia,z jakimi
musi sobie poradzić spawacz, zadać cukiernikowi,przy niewłaściwym tempie wyciskania   mógłby mu się rozpuszczać krem albo wylewany z wyciskaczki, 
albo ten, który leży już na torcie). 
Spoina, żeby była wytrzymała, musi być szczelna, zwłaszcza przy wkładzie kominkowym. Szczelność można zbadać prostym sposobem. Z jednej strony, po wykonaniu spoiny, posmarować ją "mazidłem" z rozpuszczonej w wodzie kredy, a jak toto wyschnie, z drugiej strony posmarować naftą. Wszelkie nieszczelnosci spoiny od razu zakwitną na powierzchni pomalowanej tą farbą kredową.

----------


## Agduś

PS. To powyżej pisał oczywiście mój małż. Ja na spawaniu znam się jak kura na pieprzu.
Jeszcze podpowiedział, żebym dopisała, że gazy do spawania są drogie, więc nauka może być kosztowna.

----------


## lukol-bis

Popieram zdanie poprzedników, a jeszcze dodam, że spawanie kwasówki (bo pewnie o to Ci chodzi - nierdzewka wg polskich norm, to jest zupełnie co innego), to jest temat trudny nawet dla profesjonalistów i jeszcze jedno pytanie; skąd wziałbyś drut do tego spawania kwasówki?
Najlepiej odpuść sobie ten temat, a jeśli już..... nie, jednak odpuść sobie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## retrofood

No, można jeszcze dodać, że wszelkie manipulacje zwykłymi narzędziami (młotek, szczotka druciana, papier ścierny) przy spawach z nierdzewki powodują nawęglanie się tych miejsc i utratę ich nieaktywności chemicznej. W związku z tym trzeba również zaopatrzyć się w specjalne narzędzia i materiały pomocnicze. Niestety, również są dość drogie.

PS. Podziwiam ludzi, którzy mają tak dużo czasu i kasy, że chcąc wypić piwo, myślą o kupnie browaru.

----------


## Janussz

Jeżeli już ktoś bardzo uparł się na spawanie(naukę spawania) TIGiem, to proponowałbym najpierw opanować metodę spawania gazowego.

----------


## bladyy78

A prosze mi powiedziec bo kurcze nie orientuje sie, czym sie rózni spawarka tig od spawarki mig-mag . W mig-mag spawa sie drutem ze szpuli w osłonie gazów a w spawarkach tig czym sie spawa?
 Co do spawania migomatem to spawanie jest bajecznie proste i po kilku treningach mozna juz dojs do wprawy.

----------


## vangrego

A jak jest z pospawaniem ogrodzenia początkujący da radę? Ogrodzenie z elementów kutych.
Jaka powinna być spawarka o jakiej mocy czy się sugerować przy kupnie?

----------


## MARKOG

Witam




> Witam. Nie polecam kupna spawarki jesli nie masz doswiadczenia w spawalnictwie.Po pierwsze spawanie w argonie to nie  TIG tylko MAG czyli spawanie w osłonie gazów aktywnych. Spawanie to  wyższa szkoła jazdy  a spawanie TIG to juz wogule jest rewelka. Wiem co mówie bo jestem spawaczem z doswiadzczeniem 8 letnim. Moim zdaniem do takiego spawania w domu to zwykła spawareczka na elektrode . Ale decyzja nalezy do ciebie.


Spawanie TIG to spawanie elektrodą wolframową w osłonie gazu obojętnego jakim jest argon, hel lub ich mieszanki - stosuje się do spawania materiałów trudno i niskotoplikwych . Druga sprawa że TIG to tylko dodatek -świetnie sprawdza się ten inwerter jako zwykła spawarka elektrodowaChcąc spawać w osłonie zakupuje się małą butlę z gazem + elektrody odpowiednie a spawarka w odpowiednim czasie otwiera zawór ot i tyle. I nie ukrywam że głównie służyłaby do spawania zwykłego ale może bym sie nauczył w międzyczasie spawac nierdzewkę.Dodam że spawanie zwykłą elektrodą jakoś mi idzie (jakoś to nie znaczy że heftam i tylko zasmarkam - wiem jak wygląda dobry spaw). Acha i widziałem jak u mnie spawano barierki taką małą spawarką inwerorową (nie MIG-iem) i jakoś nie wydawało mi się to niemożliwe do wykonania przez amatora - ale może tylko tak wyglądało.

Agduś dzięki mężu za poręczny opisik - oczywiście że najpierw będę próbował za zwykłych elektrodach - co do tortu to jednak nie. Acha i dla jasnośći. Nie zamierzam spawać obudowy kominka - toż to zagraża bezpieczeństwem domowników - chciałem tam coś dorobić z nierdzewki przy obudowie kominka.
Ogólnie to poszukuję amatorów którym takie spawy tanimi spawarkami z TIG wychodzą ale wysłucham też cennych rad forumowiczów profesjonalistów i zawodowców - biorąc poprawkę że pracują oni na niebo lepszym przemysłowym sprzęcie.



> Jeżeli już ktoś bardzo uparł się na spawanie(naukę spawania) TIGiem, to proponowałbym najpierw opanować metodę spawania gazowego.


Janussz a co mi szkodzi popróbować na złomie i trenować od razu taką spawarką z TIG - praktycznie jest to dużo łatwiejsze do wykonania w domu niż spawanie gazowe - chociażby patrząc na rozmiar i cenę.

----------


## MARKOG

PS 
Oczywiscie jak mi odradzicie na maksa (czyt. zniechęcicie)- bo sobie nie dam rady to zaoszczędzę te 500 zł i kupie zwykła transformatorówę

----------


## NJerzy

Kolego MARKOG - nie słuchaj teoretyków.
Kup sobie spawarkę TIG i spawaj nierdzewkę !
Spawanie TIG-iem to banał, jeśli poznasz kilka "tajemnic" i bezwzględnie będziesz ich przestrzegał:
- musi być automatyczne zajarzanie łuku
- elektroda musi być zaostrzona na szpilkę - im dłuższy i ostrzejszy szpic tym lepiej
- elektrodę trzeba prowadzić w minimalnej odległosci od materiału - 3 mm to dystans za duży, 0,5 mm dobry
- najlepiej wychodzą spawy bez dodawania drutu, czyli sam przetop elementów łączonych
- elementy spawane muszą się dotykać bez szczeliny, szczelina nawet 0,2 mm to już kłopoty i paskudny wygląd spawu
- automatyczna przyłbica jest niezbędna
- praktyczny 15-minutowy pokaz kogoś kto opanował spawanie daje więcej niż samodzielne dwumiesięczne próby. Łuk i sposóbjego prowadzenia trzeba zobaczyc, bo opisac to trudno.

Najtańsza na rynku spawarka z zajarzaniem łuku to Gysmi 130 ok 2400 zł, do tego przyłbica 400, butla na argon 200, reduktor ciśnienia gazu jest w komplecie ze spawarką. Nic tańszego nie warto kupić, bo się zniechęcisz - zajarzanie pocieraniem elektrody to porażka.
Tym zestawem pospawasz nierdzewkę do 5 mm, a wykazując cierpliwość do 12 mm. Spawanie blach poniżej 1,5 mm wymaga dobrze wyrobionej ręki ale to sprawa niezależna od sprzętu.
To wystarczy do spawania wszystkiego w domu, nie tylko nierdzewki.

Oczywiście spawanie instalacji zm rurek nierdzwnych w browarze to nie spawanie balustrad, tam dochodzi jakosć spawu od wewnątrz rury, a to wymaga talentu i kilku lat praktyki. Na szczęście konstrukcje w domu muszą być ładne tylko z jednej strony  :Smile: 

Oczywiście wszystko co powyżej przerobiłem "własnymi ręcami"  :Smile: 

Jeśli potrzebujesz dodatkowych informacji - pytaj, odpowiem.

----------


## MARKOG

Tu mnie troszke zmartwiłes tym bezzwarciowym zajarzeniem łuku i przyłbicą automatyczną - niestety takich pieniążków na spawanie amatorskie chyba już mieć nie będę. Ale też tak pomyślałem że zwykła maska/okulary to chyba nie zagwarantuje dobrego prowadzenia spawu w pierwszym momencie. Mam pytanko odnosnie obróbki takiego spawu - jak to się obrabia , szlifuje - można ? tak żeby uzykać np satynowy połysk na łączeniu i żeby oczywiśći miejsce spawu nie korodowało

----------


## oorbus

Janusz, tu chyba nie chodzi o spawanie wytzrymałościowe , czy nawet szczelne  :Lol:  .
nie chodzi też o po spawanie puszki po piwie ( jak to zrobił Jessie James-szacunek )

ja też nie jestem jakimś specjalistą - spawałem tylko kilka razy tigiem. W Telawiwie mnie kolesie ( spawali wcześniej elementy samolotów wojskowych ) o co koman, i jechałem ( właściwie dla zabawy) tunel z nierdzewki. spaw pionowy -b lacha 1,25 - 1,5. i to nawet jakoś wyszło - i nawet szczelne było!!!. może tak z dzień ( a raczej noc ) se spawałem i co? dla amatorskiego spawania naprawde nie trza 20 letniego doświadczenia. 
pozdrawiam
 :Lol:  

acha : automatycne zajarzanie łuku bardzo ważne.
kiedyś próbowałem bez, i jakoś nie mogłem wyczuć tego skutkiem czego topiłem elektrody....

----------


## NJerzy

> Tu mnie troszke zmartwiłes tym bezzwarciowym zajarzeniem łuku i przyłbicą automatyczną - niestety takich pieniążków na spawanie amatorskie chyba już mieć nie będę. Ale też tak pomyślałem że zwykła maska/okulary to chyba nie zagwarantuje dobrego prowadzenia spawu w pierwszym momencie. Mam pytanko odnosnie obróbki takiego spawu - jak to się obrabia , szlifuje - można ? tak żeby uzykać np satynowy połysk na łączeniu i żeby oczywiśći miejsce spawu nie korodowało


Bez przyłbicy da się spawać, bez zajarzania szlag Cię trafi. Zdecydowanie warto wydać ten tysiąc więcej za TIG-a z zajarzaniem.

Spawu po TIG-u się nie obrabia - spoina jest barzo mała i wygląda jak z żurnala  :Smile: 
W wypadku nierdzewki można spaw oczyścić z nalotu płynem do czyszczenia spawów, ewentualnie szczotką drucianą.

----------


## MARKOG

NJerzy - to jak np obrobiony jest dekiel w rurze kończący barierkę -  ani śladu spawu tak jakby jednorodny materiała - ale oczywiście połaczenie spawane - po południu postaram się zamieścić zdjęcie

----------


## vangrego

Ponawiam pytanie .Czy spawarką transformatorową można porządnie pospawać płot .Czym sugerować się przy kupnie -moc ,prąd spawania.

W liroy marlen sprzedaja na promocji spawarke inwertorową moc 65A czy wystarczająca

----------


## MARKOG

Widziałem tę spawarkę ale chyba jest to 85A -  co do jakości i serwisu - pewnie nie ma trzeba liczyć na gwarancję. 
Można pospawać normalnie płot - ja spawałem zwykła transformatorówa elektrodami 2,5 mm. Ważne - jak wybierzesz zwykła transformatorową to szukaj trzyfazowej lub przełaczanej 230/400V - bo jak kupisz do domu tylko na 230V to się możesz zdziwić (chociaż nic w tym dziwnego nie ma) bo ci będzie zabezpieczenie wywalało - no chyba że masz bardzo dużą moc przyłaczeniową.

----------


## jabko

> A prosze mi powiedziec bo kurcze nie orientuje sie, czym sie rózni spawarka tig od spawarki mig-mag . W mig-mag spawa sie drutem ze szpuli w osłonie gazów a w spawarkach tig czym sie spawa?
>  Co do spawania migomatem to spawanie jest bajecznie proste i po kilku treningach mozna juz dojs do wprawy.


Może zapamiętaj tak:
MIG - elektroda topliwa (czyli ten drut co sie wysuwa), gaz obojętny
MAG - elektroda topliwa, gaz aktywny

TIG - Elektroda nietopliwa (czyli dodajesz drut druga rączką), gaz obojętny

----------


## jabko

> Ponawiam pytanie .Czy spawarką transformatorową można porządnie pospawać płot .Czym sugerować się przy kupnie -moc ,prąd spawania...


Można
Elektrodówka pospawasz stale łatwo spawalne (te co mają mało wungla   :Lol:  ).
Nie pospawasz nierdzewek, aluminium, cieńkich blach.

Do spawania płotu czyli prętów, rur itp jak najbardziej tranfor spawalniczy się nadaje i jest najtańszy.
Sam mam elektrodówkę na 250A

Co do inwertora 65A sie nie wypowiem   :Mad:

----------


## vangrego

ta inwertorowa jest 95A na230V ,a czy się różni spawarka inwerterowa od transformatorowej  :cry:  ??

----------


## jabko

Inwertorowa ma regulacje (przy pomocy elektroniki).
A jak można ustawiać czasy, prady opadania itp to można spawać alaTIG np: nierdzewkę.
Czyli jest to coś dużo lepszego niz zwykły transformator spawalniczy

----------


## MARKOG

sprawnością - potrzebuje mniej prądu na wejściu, wagą, rozmiarem.

----------


## MARKOG

sprawnością - potrzebuje mniej prądu na wejściu, wagą, rozmiarem. Często ma "Anti sticka" coby sie elektroda nie przyklejała przy zajarzeniu łuku.

----------


## NJerzy

> NJerzy - to jak np obrobiony jest dekiel w rurze kończący barierkę -  ani śladu spawu tak jakby jednorodny materiała - ale oczywiście połaczenie spawane - po południu postaram się zamieścić zdjęcie


Takie elementy szlifuje się ręczną szlifierką taśmową do rur.

----------


## ewoo

> ta inwertorowa jest 95A na230V ,a czy się różni spawarka inwerterowa od transformatorowej :cry: ??



Inwertorowa nie ma ciężkiego i dużego transformatora, poza tym spawa prądem stałym (transformator zmiennym ) przez to spawa się lepiej. Transformatorem nie możesz spawać wszystkimi rodzajami elektrod bo wiele z nich wymaga do spawania prądu stałego.  


Markog-  jesli nie ogranicza cię zbytnio kasa kup tiga z mozliwością spawania elektrodami. Ja umiem spawać gazem i elektrodą i miałem okazję spawać Tigiem.  Rewelacja. Tylko z braku funduszy nie mam jeszcze Tiga. W prawdzie mam zestaw do spaw. gazowego , transformator spawalniczy i migomat.
Jestem przekonany że jeśli masz jakiekolwiek pojęcie o spawaniu zepsujesz kilka elektrod wolframowych i furę nierdzewki to nauczysz się spawać tigiem.
Jeśli tylko koszty nie będą większe niż satysfakcja z własnoręcznie wykonanych rupieci. A nie pojmiesz tiga to założysz elektrodę, a spawarka w domu jest potrzebna.  Żonie kup coś fajnego żeby nie psioczyła i kupuj tiga. A co? Raz się żyje. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MARKOG

No własnie z tym TIGiem to niestety ze względu na cenę zaczyna mi przechodzic (chociaz chciałbym gdzieś popróbować) - mógłbym kupić tanią spawarkę 1200-1500 z TIGiem ale niestety zwarciowe zajarzenie łuku niestety nie pozwoli mi na ładne spawy a na taką za 2500 to już mnie przestaje być stać. Chociaz jak policzę ile mógłbym zaoszczędzić - obudowa kominka policzono mi 2000 zł barierki ponad 5000 zł a spawarka by mi się jeszcze ostała. Ciężko myślę.

----------


## kayus11

Tutaj jest dokładny opis jak spawać TIGiem
http://uslugispawalnicze.jimdo.com/2...%C4%99-tigiem/
Ja osobiście uważam że nie jest to aż tak trudne. Do spawania dla siebie wystarczy miesiąc praktyki

----------

